# Think Tank > History >  The Genocide of Ottoman Greeks, 1914-1923

## RJB

I am going to start posting some historical threads.  "Those who don't learn history are doomed to repeat it."  Indeed we see the same mistakes happening in our time.  I was startled that a poster wasn't aware of this genocide.   




> The Genocide of Ottoman Greeks, 1914-1923
> 
> Pontian and Anatolian Greeks were victims of a broader Turkish genocidal project aimed at all Christian minorities in the Ottoman Empire. A total of more *than 3.5 million Greeks, Armenians, and Assyrians were killed under the successive regimes of the Young Turks* and of Mustafa Kemal from roughly 1914 to 1923. Of this, as many as 1.5 millio*n Greeks may have died. The end of the genocide marked a profound rupture in the long Greek historical presence on the Asia Minor.*
> 
> 
> Map courtesy of Wikimedia Commons
> 
> *Greek communities began inhabiting Anatolia (Greek for “east”), otherwise referred to as the Asia Minor, since the 12th* century BCE. They centered mostly along the Aegean littoral, although some Greeks, known as Pontians, went further east and colonized the southern shores of the Black Sea. Turkic peoples migrated into Anatolia over the first millennium CE and by the 14th century had established the Ottoman Empire. Over the next six hundred years, the Empire organized its ethnically diverse population into the millet system, thereby ensuring cultural and religious pluralism. Under this system, the Ottoman Greeks, like other Christian communities in the Empire, were provided with a degree of autonomy.
> 
> ...


The current Greek population is ~2,500.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The *Second Constitutional Era* (Ottoman Turkish: ايکنجى مشروطيت دورى‎; Turkish: _İkinci Meşrûtiyyet Devri_) of the Ottoman Empire established shortly after the 1908 Young Turk Revolution which forced Sultan Abdul Hamid II to restore the constitutional monarchy by the revival of the Ottoman parliament, the General Assembly of the Ottoman Empire and the restoration of the constitution of 1876. The parliament and the constitution of First Constitutional Era  (18761878) had been suspended by Abdul Hamid in 1878 after only two  years of functioning. Whereas the First Constitutional Era had not  allowed for political parties, the Young Turks amended the constitution  to strengthen the popularly elected Chamber of Deputies at the expense of the unelected Senate and the Sultan's personal powers, and formed and joined many political parties and groups for the first time in the Empire's history.
> 
> A series of elections during this period resulted in the gradual ascendance of the Committee of Union and Progress's (CUP) domination in politics.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Constitutional_Era

500 years of relatively peaceful coexistence under the "despotism" of the sultans: 5 years into democratic "freedom," genocide.

One might draw parallels to post-Hohenzollern Germany and post-colonial India/Pakistan and Africa. 

...a lesson there.

----------


## Firestarter

This black page in history is best known as the “Armenian genocide”. From 1915 to 1918 up to 1.5 million Christian Armenians died.
I didn't even know that also a lot of Christians of other origin were massacred. That I write in this post about "Armenians" doesn't mean that I disagree with the Original Post that (also) a large group of Greeks were murdered and forced to leave the Ottoman Empire...

In the 1880's, the Rothschild and Nobel families acquired interests in the Russian oil fields of Baku. By a new railroad they transported the oil through Batumi on the Black Sea (part of the Ottoman Empire, now part of Georgia).
In 1892, Marcus Samuel revolutionised oil transport by beginning to ship it by oil tanker (The Murex) from Batumi, through the Suez Canal to the Far East where Royal Dutch Shell became the predominant supplier of Kerosene almost overnight.
Royal Dutch Petroleum Company joined forces with the Rothschilds in the Asiatic Petroleum Company, before merging in 1907 with Samuel’s Shell Transport and Trading Company into the Royal Dutch Shell Group.
Shell would eventually join Standard Oil and the Nobels in a worldwide oil cartel…

In 1905, a sudden end came to this profitable business caused by ethnic unrest in Turkey between Muslims and Christians.
Without ethnic minorities no ethnic riots are expected anymore: http://www.hiddenmysteries.org/consp.../genocine.html


As a ploy to start the revolt, the British supported the idea of a "Greater Armenia" out of Turkey, Iran, and Russia. This "Greater Armenia" had no possibility of existing.
The British also supported the idea of Kurdistan for the Kurds, in the same area where the "Greater Armenia" was supposedly planned.

In 1908, the Committee for Union and Progress (CUP), better known as the Young Turks, carried out a coup, overthrew the sultan, and took power in the Ottoman Turkish empire  by 1913 the three-man board of the Young Turks Mehmed Talaat, Ismail Enver and Ahmed Djemal was in charge of the country.
The Young Turks had been freemason in the Scottish Rite. Albert Pike became its grandmaster in 1859.
The Italian Masonic lodges in the Ottoman Empire had been started by a follower of Giuseppe Mazzini, Emmanuel Veneziano, who was also a leader of a B'nai B'rith's European affiliate, the Universal Israelite Alliance.
The grandmaster of the Scottish Rite in France, Adolph Cremieux, was one of the founders of the Scottish Rite in Turkey. Cremieux was also the head of the B'nai B'rith's European affiliate. Cremieux had been a leader of Mazzini's Young France, and helped put the British stooge Napoleon III to power.

The Italian B'nai B'rith official Emmanuel Carasso founded the Young Turks in the 1890s in Salonika. Carasso was also the grandmaster of the Italian Masonic lodge "_Macedonia Resurrected_".
Talaat was the man in charge in Turkey during World War I. He had been a member of "_Macedonia Resurrected_". One year prior to the 1908 coup, Talaat became the grandmaster of the Scottish Rite Masons in the Ottoman Empire.
Most of the Young Turk leaders were masons of the Scottish Rite.

Shortly after 1905, the associate of Carasso, Alexander Helphand (Parvus), moved to Turkey, where he became the economics editor of the Young Turk newspaper “_The Turkish Homeland_”_._
Parvus became a business partner of Carasso in the grain trade, and an arms supplier to the Turkish army during the Balkan wars.
Parvus also financed the 1905 and 1917 Russian revolutions.

The Russian Zionist leader Vladimir Jabotinsky arrived in Turkey shortly after the Young Turks seized power, to become editor of the paper “_The Young Turk_”.
The paper was owned by a member of the Turkish cabinet, but funded by the Russian Zionist federation, and managed by B'nai B'rith.
The editorial policy of the paper was dictated by the Dutch Jacob Kann - personal banker to the Dutch Queen Wilhelmina and Prince Hendrik.

*The Young Turks used the Kurds to slaughter the Armenians. The British then used this genocide as a justification for trying to eliminate Turkey: https://archive.is/OIo4i*


When a lot of attention was given to the First World War, the Armenian population of Turkey was massacred.
The 25 February 1915 directive accused Armenians of releasing State secrets to Russia.
Armenians were taken from active combat duty in the Turkish army and Armenians were disarmed.
Starting in April 1915, the Armenians were driven out of their villages.
In May 1915, Mehmet Talaat Pasha requested that the cabinet and Grand Vizier legalise the deportation of Armenians.
In January 1916, the Ottoman Minister of Commerce and Agriculture ordered all financial institutions to turn over Armenian assets to the government.

Most Armenians weren’t actively murdered, but died because of starvation and sickness. No shelter was provided, either in cold weather or under the scorching desert sun, and they weren’t given sufficient food and water.
It is estimated that in 1918 up to 1 ½ million (of a total of two million) Armenians had been killed.
Here’s a picture of remains of Armenians at Erzinjan.


Numerous eyewitness accounts of the atrocities were published, notably those of Swedish missionary Alma Johansson and US Ambassador Henry Morgenthau, Sr. German medic Armin Wegner wrote several books about the atrocities he witnessed while stationed in the Ottoman Empire.
In August 1915, The New York Times reported that "_the roads and the Euphrates are strewn with corpses of exiles, and those who survive are doomed to certain death. It is a plan to exterminate the whole Armenian people_".
Morgenthau wrote the following text to go with the next photo: "_Those who fell by the wayside. Scenes like this were common all over the Armenian provinces in the spring and summer months of 1915. Death in its several forms—massacre, starvation, exhaustion—destroyed the larger part of the refugees. The Turkish policy was that of extermination under the guise of deportation._”


The Russian Empire responded to the bombardment of its Black Sea naval ports by a land campaign through the Caucasus. Early victories from the winter of 1914 to the spring of 1915, brought some relieve to the Armenian bastion in the city of Van.
In March 1916, the scenes they saw in the city of Erzurum made the Russians retaliate against the Ottoman III Army whom they held responsible for the massacres.

On 11 July 1919, Damat Ferid Pasha officially confessed to massacres against the Armenians. The military court ruled that it was the will of the CUP to eliminate the Armenians.
The Court Martial pronounced the death penalty against Talaat, Enver, Djemal, and Dr. Nazim.
Turkish military members and high-ranking politicians were convicted and transferred from Constantinople prisons to the Crown Colony of Malta, starting in 1919: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenian_Genocide

Decapitated heads of Armenians placed on stakes.


Armenians massacred in Aleppo after the 1918 Armistice in front of the Armenian Relief Hospital.

----------


## Firestarter

Here's a recent post on this topic by Goldenequity from another thread.



> The Armenian genocide was carried out during and after World War I and implemented in two phases: the wholesale killing of the able-bodied male population through massacres and subjection of army conscripts to forced labor, followed by the deportation of women, children, the elderly, and the infirm on death marches leading to the Syrian desert. Driven forward by military escorts, the deportees were deprived of food and water and subjected to periodic robbery, rape and massacre.
> 
> Other indigenous and Christian ethnic groups, such as the Assyrians and the Ottoman Greeks, were similarly targeted for extermination by the Ottoman government in the Assyrian genocide and the Greek genocide, and their treatment is considered by some historians to be part of the same genocidal policy that targeted the Armenians. Most Armenian diaspora communities around the world came into being as a direct result of the genocide.
> 
> In the eastern provinces, the Armenians were subject to the whims of their Turkish and Kurdish neighbors, who would regularly overtax them, subject them to brigandage and kidnapping, force them to convert to Islam, and otherwise exploit them without interference from central or local authorities.
> 
> Egged on by their Ottoman rulers, Kurdish tribal chieftains raped, murdered and pillaged their way through the southeastern provinces where for centuries they had co-existed, if uneasily, with the Armenians and other non-Muslims. Henry Morgenthau, who served as U.S. Ambassador in Constantinople at the height of the bloodshed, described the Kurds’ complicity in his chilling *1918 memoir Ambassador Morgenthau’s Story:*
> 
> _“The Kurds would sweep down from their mountain homes. Rushing up to the young girls, they would lift their veils and carry the pretty ones off to the hills. They would steal such children as pleased their fancy and mercilessly rob all the rest of the throng…While they were committing these depredations, the Kurds would freely massacre, and the screams of women and old men would add to the general horror.”_

----------


## Firestarter

I found another article that shows that my earlier posts about the reason for getting the _Young Turks_ to rule over Turkey were too narrow minded.
It appears that the destruction of the huge Ottoman Empire was even more important, to make the Jewish state in Palestine possible.
Possibly it were even the _Young Turks_ that jumpstarted WW I.

The _B'nai B'rith_ is a tool of British intelligence to serve the interests of British imperial policy.
In 1876, the _Young Ottomans_ briefly seized power in Constantinople. They were quickly overthrown, but not before ending a debt moratorium, paying off the British, declaring free trade, and bringing in Anglo-French bankers. The same network would return as the _Young Turks_.

Pan-Turkism was not created by the _Young Turks_ or even in Turkey. It was first called for in the 1860s by the Hungarian Zionist named Arminius Vambery, who was an adviser to sultan Abdül Mecit, but was secretly working for Lord Palmerston and the British Foreign Office.
The plan was to bring all the Muslims of the world together into Turkey, whether or not they were Turkish. This idea was invented in the 1870s by the English nobleman, top British intelligence official, Wilfred Blunt, whose family had created the Bank of England.
It was obvious that the Russian Tsar wouldnt cooperate.  Blunt advocated using Islam to destroy Russia.

Alexander Helphand, better known as Parvus, moved to Turkey shortly after 1905, where he became the economics editor of _The Turkish Homeland__._ Parvus later returned to Europe, and in 1917 arranged the secret train that took Lenin back to Russia.

According to Joseph Brewda, who wrote this interesting piece, the novel _Greenmantle_ (1916) by John Buchan_,_ is a good description of the _Young Turks_ rise to power: https://archive.org/details/greenmantle00buchgoog
Carasso appears in the novel under his own name. Buchan, who was a British intelligence official in WW I, later identified the novel's hero as Aubrey Herbert. Herbert's grandfather had been a patron of Mazzini and died in 1848 leading revolutionary mobs in Italy. Herbert's father was in charge of British Masonry in the 1880s and 1890s. His uncle was the British ambassador to the United States.
During World War I, Aubrey Herbert was the top British spymaster in the Middle East. Lawrence of Arabia later identified Herbert as having been, at one time, the head of the _Young Turks_.
From 1890 through WW I, the 3 US ambassadors to Turkey played along in the ploy to destroy the Ottoman Empire and massacre the Christians: Oscar Straus, Abraham Elkin, and Henry Morgenthau. All 3 were friends of Simon Wolf and officials of _B'nai B'rith_.

In 1908, The _Young Turks_ took power in Turkey.
Within 4 years, their anti-minority campaigns provoked the Balkan wars of 1912-13, among Turkey, Greece, Bulgaria, and Serbia. By 1914, these wars triggered World War I, with Turkey as an ally of Germany.
When the _Young Turks_ took power, the Ottoman Empire still included Syria, Iraq, Jordan, Palestine, and the Arabian Peninsula, and much of the Balkans (half of Greece, half of Bulgaria, half of Serbia, and Albania).

By 1915, the _Young Turks_ had destroyed the Ottoman Empire. British intelligence had also manipulated other nationalist groups in the Empire.
British intelligence supported: 1) Armenian nationalism; 2) Arab nationalism, led by Lawrence of Arabia; 3) Serbian nationalism, led by British agent Seton-Watson; 4) Albanian nationalism, led by Lady Dunham; 5) and Bulgarian nationalism, led by Noel Buxton. All of these groups wanted to break free from the Ottoman Empire.

In 1916, the British and French planned the division of the Ottoman Empire between themselves. According to the plan, which didnt completely succeed, Turkey would be reduced to a tiny area on the Black Sea and the rest of the empire would go to Britain and France: http://www.schillerinstitute.org/con...da.html#brewda
(archived here: http://archive.is/bQOFk)


And in 1913, also the Anti-Defamation  League (ADL) was founded by the _B'nai B'rith_.

----------


## Firestarter

Another excellent article from the EIR of the late Lyndon LaRouche...




> The Russian Zionist leader Vladimir Jabotinsky arrived in Turkey shortly after the Young Turks seized power, to become editor of the paper “_The Young Turk_”.
> The paper was owned by a member of the Turkish cabinet, but funded by the Russian Zionist federation, and managed by B'nai B'rith.
> The editorial policy of the paper was dictated by the Dutch Jacob Kann - personal banker to the Dutch Queen Wilhelmina and Prince Hendrik.


It shows that Vladimir “Ze’ev” Jabotinsky (1880-1940) wasn´t only involved with the Young Turks revolution that destroyed the Ottoman Empire, but also one of the founders of Israel.

Leo Stennett Amery was affiliated with some of the most notorious British imperialists, notably: Alfred Milner (Viscount Milner, Knight of the Garter in 1921) Rhodes’ mentor; and enemy of the American republic Cecil John Rhodes.
Milner, who ran Rhodes’ secret society, was central to the secret cabal. This elite group included:
The Venetian Cecil family;
Several banking institutions, including Lazard Frères;
The British royal family.

When he was at Oxford, Amery founded a branch of the Fabian Society and became close to Sidney and Beatrice Webb.
Amery joined the board of directors of the Rhodes’ Trust in 1919 and was its chairman from 1933 until his death in 1955.
Amery joined Milner as an undersecretary at the War Cabinet, where he first met both Jabotinsky and Chaim Weizmann.

When in 1919 Milner became Secretary of State for the Colonies, Amery became his Under-Secretary.
In 1922, he joined the Privy Council and was made First Lord of the Admiralty.
In 1924, he became Colonial Secretary
From 1925 to 1929, Amery was Dominions Secretary, which put him in charge of the Palestine Mandate.

A 1917 entry in Beatrice Webb’s diary describes Milner’s plans for WW II: 


> There is a vivid movement, guided by Milner and served by Amery, to prepare for another war, to complete the ruin of Germany and the domination of the British Empire. This gang of Power worshippers are running down the Russian revolution and minimising the entry of the U.S.A as one of the belligerents.
> They are bent on maintaining a ruling caste of a ruling race: they fear and despise democracy. Any aspirations towards self-government among British subjects, who do not already possess it, is sedition to be put down by machine guns and plentiful hangings.


On the evening in 1918 that the Balfour Declaration was passed, devised by Milner and Amery, John Henry Patterson was having dinner with other luminaries at Weizmann´s home.
Patterson and Amery later created the Jewish Legion, for which Jabotinsky was the organiser and spokesman.
In 1925, Jabotinsky broke from the World Zionist Organization to create Revisionist Zionism that supported Hitler and Mussolini. Patterson kept supporting Jabotinsky.

In August 1935, more than a year after Hitler’s “Night of the Long Knives”, Amery met Hitler. to advice him on how to run the German economy to the ground: 


> At 10.45 the big open car, familiar to cinema visitors, arrived and K., myself and Dr. Schmidt, another expert from von Ribbentrop’s office, ... drove through Berchtesgaden up the winding road to Obersalzberg.
> (...)
> We were welcomed by a burly brown shirt ADC, like a jollier Göring, and then taken on to a veranda where Hitler met us and took us in to a room opening out on to it. He didn’t waste much time on compliments but got on to high politics at once. What I was chiefly interested in was his outlook on the European problem generally. On this he talked what seemed to me vigorous commonsense.


Amery was in frequent communication with and advised MI5 agent Benito Mussolini.
Amery also met Hitler’s chief economic adviser, Montagu Norman’s good friend, Minister Hjalmar Schacht, several times. Schacht told Amery’s friend and collaborator, Lord Lothian, that the British wouldn’t allow Germany back her colonies 
Lord Lothian also met Hitler, even as late as May 1937.

Franklin Delano Roosevelt planned to dismantle the British Empire after the end of WW II.
Amery’s response is shown in a 26 August 1942 letter to Robert Arthur James Gascoyne-Cecil, Fifth Marques of Salisbury (who became a Knight of the Garter in 1947), Secretary of State for the British Colonies: 


> After all, smashing Hitler is only a means to the essential end of preserving the British Empire and all it stands for in the World.
> (...)
> It will be no consolation to suggest that Hitler should be replaced by Stalin, Chiang Kai-Shek or even an American President if we cease to exercise our power and influence in the world. What I think is needed to-day more than anything else is a vigorous reaffirmation of our faith in our destiny as an Empire . . . , regarding the war merely as a step in that process.


President Roosevelt suddenly died on 12 April 1945...

Ze’ev Jabotinsky and Chaim Weizmann (1874-1952), Israel’s first president, were instruments of Lord Alfred Milner and Leo Stennett Amery. Jabotinsky became the patron-saint of Israel’s Likud party.
Jabotinsky and Weizmann were used to secure British rule over Palestine as part of the 1916 Sykes-Picot agreements.
Every Likud prime minister in Israel has promoted the Zionist policies of Jabotinsky. The father of current Likud leader and prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu, was Jabotinsky’s personal secretary.

Steven P. Meyer – _How British Imperialists Created the Fascist Jabotinsky_ (2009): http://www.laprofeziadieinstein.it/d...Jabotinsky.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190629133332/http://www.laprofeziadieinstein.it/doc/Articolo_EIR_su_Jabotinsky.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

In 1908, the Committee for Union and Progress (the Young Turks) overthrew the Sultan and seized power over the Ottoman Empire by a military coup.
The Young Turks launched ethnic cleansing campaigns against all non-Turks, including Armenians, Greeks, and Bulgarians, which played an important role in provoking the 1912-13 Balkan Wars.

The Young Turks admitted that they based their revolution on the ideas of Pan-Turkism, devised by an advisor to the Sultan in the 1860s who was an agent of Britain's Lord Palmerston (Knight of the Garter).
The Young Turk operation was headed, from London, by Aubrey Herbert (grandson of one of Mazzini's controllers).
The Young Turks made no secret of their London ties. In 1909, the Ottoman Navy was put under the command of a British admiral; the British Royal Family's own banker, Ernst Cassel, established and managed the National Bank of Turkey; and British officials advised the Ministries of Finance Interior Ministry and Justice.

The actual founder of the Young Turk movement was Italian Freemason and grain trader Emmanuel Carasso, founder of the Italian Masonic lodge in Salonika, the Macedonia Risorta Lodge. Virtually all the Young Turk leaders were lodge members.
The forerunner of the Macedonia Risorta Lodge was founded by Emmanuel Carasso, a follower of Giuseppi Mazzini (another Palmerston revolutionary provocateur). Carasso with Parvus (Alexander Helphand) had a a lucrative business because he was in charge of all food supplies for the Ottoman Empire during World War I.

Carasso was a protégé and business partner of Volpi di Misurata, the leading Venetian banker of the early 20th Century, who sponsored the Young Turk insurrection Volpi was closely allied with the City of London.
Volpi di Misurata later promoted the Black Shirt takeover of Rome and became part of MI5-agent Mussolinis Fascist regime as Minister of Finance (1925-28).

In 1881, Tsar Alexander II, the ally of Lincoln, was assassinated by the terrorist Narodnaya Volya (People's Will) group. Their plot against the Tsar was facilitated by the leaders of the Tsar's own security service, who then created the secret society, the Holy Brotherhood, to protect the monarch.
The Holy Brotherhood would spawn the Okhrana secret police agency, which would be very important in staging the Russian Revolution.

Sergei Zubatov launched his own legal "mass movement", to recruit targets to be brainwashed and teach workers to distrust social democrats. By 1902, Zubatov had organised Zionist unions and "police unions", and had orchestrated attacks against some of the leading Russian manufacturers of the Witte faction.
Father Georgi Gapon organised some of Zubatovs police unions. It was Gapon who led the march on the Tsar's Winter Palace on 9 January 1905, "Bloody Sunday".
Jabotinsky's activities were also funded directly by Maxim Gorky, an Okhrana operative and conduit of Zubatov payouts.

In 1909, Hjalmar Schacht (Hitlers chief economic adviser) visited Salonika and Constantinople, hosted by the Macedonia Lodge, and met the Young Turk leadership.
Parvus got the funds for the Russian "regime change" from Hugo Stinnes, a leading German coal magnate close to Schacht. Stinnes gave Parvus control over the shipping and sale of German coal to Denmark, from which Parvus made millions of gold marks per month.

With the help of his friend Schacht, Stinnes made a killing after the 1923 collapse of the German mark so he could buy bankrupt Germany industries and coal mines at a fraction of their worth.
In the 1920s, Stinnes would become a major player in the revival of the German military industry, and continued his business with Parvus (until he died). Stinnes was also in business with Volpi and the Banca Commerciale Italiana.

Founder of the Pan-Europa Union, Count Coudenhove-Kalergi was bankrolled by Max Warburg of the original Venetian Del Banco clan. Warburg had earlier also financed Parvus and Leon Trotsky: https://larouchepub.com/other/2005/3...y_permwar.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/LGHfw)

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe the most interesting important backer of the the Young Turk coup is Parvus, who was also an important financer of the Bolshevik revolution that destroyed Russia and got the czar and his family lynched, and was even a business partner of Hjalmar Schacht, who later became the first member of the Pan-Europa Union (that was cofounded by Knight of Malta Otto von Habsburg, who later also founded the Mont Pelerin Society) and Adolf Hitler's chief economic adviser...
 
The Jew Parvus (Alexander Helphand) mentored a number of the most important Communists, including Vladimir Lenin and the Jew Leon Trotsky (born Leiba Bronstein).
Trotsky was tutored by Parvus for close to 2 years in Munich before they returned to Russia in 1905 to participate in the St Petersburg Soviet. Trotsky became arguably the most important Communist propagandist.

See Parvus, Trotsky and their associate Lev Deutsch after being arrested in 1905.


In the Ottoman Empire the Jew Parvus became an agent for the Vickers firearms company and the big arms dealer Basil Zahraoff. Parvus would become a billionaire if corrected for inflation by selling arms.
In Constantinople, Parvus made a deal with the Young Turks to overthrow Sultan Abdul Hamid II. From 1908 – 1915, Parvus was a key adviser to the Young Turks, becoming editor of their official newspaper Turk Yulcu in 1912.

In 1917, Parvus left the Ottoman Empire to stage the Bolshevik Revolution to undermine Russia. Parvus even met Kaiser Wilhelm II and Vladimir Lenin, whose group of Revolutionaries was smuggled into Russia in the German “sealed” train.

In 1924 Parvus died as one of the richest men in Germany: https://muwahidagainstmarx.wordpress...oman-khilafah/
(http://archive.is/lVyiH)

----------


## Firestarter

> The editorial policy of the paper was dictated by the Dutch Jacob Kann - personal banker to the Dutch Queen Wilhelmina and Prince Hendrik.


A lot has been written about the 1917 Balfour declaration that suggests that Israel was founded by the UK government.
For some reason the similar role (to Rothschild) played by the personal banker to the Dutch Queen Wilhelmina and Prince Hendrik, Jacob Kann, 12 years earlier is relatively unknown. Kann's role in the Young Turk genocide of Turkish Christians is even more obscure.

In 1897, Kann participated in the First Zionist Congress and later became Theodor Herzl's adviser in matters of banking (essential for Zionism?).
In 1899, Kann founded the Nederlandse Zionistenbond (Dutch Zionist Congress) and became its director.
In 1905, Jacobus Henricus Kann (1872-1944) was elected to the Executive of the World Zionist Organization, which at the Eighth Zionist Congress (1907) was reduced to 3 members, Kann, Wolffsohn, and Otto Warburg. Kann's friend David Wolffsohn replaced Herzl as the Zionist leader.

In 1891, Kann became the owner and manager of his family's bank, Lissa & Kann, that had been established in 1805 and for 3 generations handled banking for the Dutch royal degenerates: https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org...cobus-henricus


On 3 May 1905, Jacob Kann started the foundation of the city Tel Aviv. Kann instructed David Levontin, director of the Anglo-Palestine Company, to buy land in Jaffa for 120,000 guilders.


Even though the Ottoman Empire prohibited foreign Jews to acquire land in Palestine, this was bought in 1907, north of Jaffa, where later the first part of Tel Aviv would be built. The funds for the acquisition came from the Joodsch Nationaal Fonds (Jewish National Fund) that had been founded by Kann in 1902.

In 1910, Kann founded the "Joodsche tuinbouw-, veeteelt- en zuivelbereidingsvereeniging" to educate Jewish emigrants to Palestine.
From 1923 to 1927, Kann was the Dutch consul in Jerusalem.
He died in 1944 in a concentration camp (in Dutch): http://resources.huygens.knaw.nl/bwn...mata/bwn2/kann

----------

